# Apple Safari 4



## Blake Bowden (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, I've used Safari, Webkit and Firefox but this new build is FAAST!

http://www.apple.com/safari/download/

Check it out! Lotsa cool features.


----------



## RJS (Mar 3, 2009)

So I downloaded it and have been trying it out and it is really starting to grow on me.  It is so simple and clean.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sorry, but Firefox still owns my soul.  I worked WAY too hard to delete Safari from my MacBook to go back now.

(But I'll check it out if it's so grand)

Edit:
The only feature that I love on Safari is the private browsing feature.  Fortunately, Firefox just released it's 3.1 Beta with private browsing.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, so I've been running the Firebox 3.1 beta for the past 30 minutes or so.  It's smooooooth.  I can't wait until the final is released!


----------

